# Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical Officer Black Dial - some photos



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)

thanks to Robert 














































more pics here
short review here


----------



## Fossdal (Mar 11, 2011)

Fantastic pics of a great watch!!!! But why do you state in your review that it is no longer made, while it still is listed on the Hamilton webpage?


----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)

Thank you, Olie made a mistake, I fix it.


----------



## JohnM (Aug 12, 2011)

What a great looking, classic watch. Any suggestions where I might find this watch (i.e., a good place to buy a Hamilton)?

Thanks.
John


----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)




----------



## peewee102 (Dec 27, 2009)

Glooks or Joma Shop. I just got one today from Luxury of Watches, good communication on the phone, poor from e-mail. It took almost 11 weeks to ship, but I think that's going to be the wait from any retailer.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Absolutely wonderful pics.

Really wish Hamilton offered that very same model in a slightly bigger size.


----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)

thanks!


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the great pics.


----------



## G-Shocks Are Cool. (Feb 23, 2007)

Nice watch.


----------



## johnj (Apr 13, 2006)

Awesome and very faithful homage of the Hamilton MIL-STD watches made from the late 1940s through the Vietnam era. An almost exact copy, except this watch has a better movement and is larger. Also, the spring bars on the military version were mostly welded on so a one piece strap was used. This ensured the maximum probability that the watch would not be lost.


----------



## nkb1 (Jun 23, 2014)

Actually, the one Hamilton sells now has a green dial. I own one. But I like the black dial so much I'd like to switch dials. Does anyone know how I might get a black dial (like the one shown here)?


----------



## Noddy (Oct 5, 2007)

Of all the watches that Hamilton ever produced, I still think this is the best.


----------



## wronghand (Mar 30, 2012)

great watch. made me regretting sold mine.


----------



## Vagos (Feb 9, 2013)

Here is mine.


----------



## fnmatuk (Sep 28, 2014)

Agreed- pics are fantastic. Far prefer this solid black dial to the "beveled" black dial on my new 38mm auto. The newer black dial seems constructed by layering three discs with different indices on them. Hamilton calls it "stippling" on the dial page of their Hamilton University customer education site. http://new.hamilton-uni.com/en/dial


----------

